# Look 2005



## Mads Koch (Aug 3, 2004)

Pictures of the 2005 models incl. the new 586-frame!

http://www.divornecycles.ch/look2005.htm


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Mads Koch said:


> Pictures of the 2005 models incl. the new 586-frame!
> 
> http://www.divornecycles.ch/look2005.htm



That red and black 585 has my name written all over it. Trying to convince the wife I need a $3200 frame is going to take a while  I'm guessing around January, I'll post some pictures of my new bike.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*585*

There will be one like this one in my collection when it's available here. A one piece fork with carbon dropouts (HSC5)... Hmm.
My dilemma is that it's a frame meant for DA10, but I'm more inclined to install Record. The only other issue is selling off one of the other rides to make space for this one....


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

*585 sizing?*



Bixe said:


> There will be one like this one in my collection when it's available here. A one piece fork with carbon dropouts (HSC5)... Hmm.
> My dilemma is that it's a frame meant for DA10, but I'm more inclined to install Record. The only other issue is selling off one of the other rides to make space for this one....


Does anyone know how the sizing of this frame will go? Will it be like the 486 or the 451's?


----------

